# Beispielschaltung für allpolige Trennung mit Lastschütz bei Betätigung vom Not-Aus



## Michi85 (27 November 2013)

Hallo,

ich arbeite gerade an einer Schaltung für ein Studentenprojekt wo eine Sicherheitssteuerung (Leuze) eine Anlage spannungsfrei schaltet sobald ein Not-Aus Taster betätigt wird über sicheren Kontakt K7 & K8.
Ich hab mir gedacht das dort im Hauptstromkreis ein Schütz oder zwei Schüte in Reihe den Hauptstromkreis 3-Phasig trennen wenn der Notaus betätigt wird. 




Der Plan ist noch lange nicht fertig. 

Aber wäre dies Prinzipiell so machbar? Oder gibt es spezielle "Sicherheitsschütze?"

Viele Grüße
Michi


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 November 2013)

Hallo,
nein - so ist das nicht OK. Aber vielleicht schaust du dir von dem Sicherheits-Relais mal die Schaltungs-Vorschläge an. Ich würde wetten, dass es da einen Musterplan gibt, der veranschaulicht, wie das gemacht werden muss.
In jedem Fall :
Du mußt in jedem der Kanäle des Sicherheitsrelais je ein Schütz haben. Die Hauptkontakte davon liegen in Reihe (Redundanz) und die zwangsgeführten Hilfskontakte davon werden auf das Sicherheitsrelais zurück geführt (als Kontrolle).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Michi85 (27 November 2013)

Danke.
Kann man eigentlich nicht, auf das Sicherheitsrelais verzichten, zwei Schütze in Reihe machen (Redundanz) und dann einfach die Kontakte der Notaustaster in Reihe über dem A1 Kontakt der Relais?


----------



## c.wehn (27 November 2013)

Das kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an. Bzw. auf die Gefahrenstelle und das geforderte Performancelevel. Hierzu gibt es Normen wie die 13849-1


----------



## Michi85 (27 November 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Anwendung drauf an. Bzw. auf die Gefahrenstelle und das geforderte Performancelevel. Hierzu gibt es Normen wie die 13849-1



Hast du vielleicht eine Buch oder Literatur Empfehlung zur Iso 13849? 
Die Anlage hat PLe ich darf aber im Schaltschrank einen Querschluss auschließen. Die NotAus Schalter würde ich in Reihe schalten (channel a und channel b) dann an die Leuze.


----------



## c.wehn (27 November 2013)

Gibt ne Menge interessantes dazu... Am besten fände ich jetzt in deinem Fall den IFA Report von 2008?!


----------



## c.wehn (27 November 2013)

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/Publikatione...ts-2007-bis-2008/BGIA-Report-2-2008/index.jsp


----------



## c.wehn (27 November 2013)

http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf

http://www.schmersal.net/bilddata/broschue/b_138p01.pdf

Das sind so die grundlegenden Dokumente an denen ich mich orientiere.


----------



## Michi85 (28 November 2013)

Hallo,

also ich bin jetzt fertig denke ich mit den Plänen. 
Was haltet Ihr davon?





















Gruß
Michi


----------



## M-Ott (29 November 2013)

Sehr umständlich. Du kaskadierst die Schütze (K9 und K10 werden von K7 und K8 eingeschaltet), was sich eventuell negativ auf das PL auswirkt. Ein praktikablerer und direkterer Weg wäre, die Schütze K7 und K8 in die Netzspannung des Motors zu hängen. Im Steuerstromkreis könntest Du sie dann weglassen. Du bräuchtest dann im Steuerstromkreis nur einen weiteren Schütz, der in der Netzspannung hinter K7 und K8 geschaltet wird.


----------

